

Paleo and Sweets - joshen525252
http://paleolithicnutrition.org/paleo-and-sweets

======
nasmorn
I stopped eating sugar alltogether and sofar I am pleased with the results. It
takes far longer for me to get seriously hungry after a meal or even when I
skipped breakfast or lunch. Also everything somewhat sweet like fruit tastes
sweet enough now. I will eat sugary stuff once a week. I can eat as much as I
want but usually I just eat some icecream instead of lunch. If I try eating it
after it tastes too sweet and I cant eat it anymore.

------
imjk
For the two people on here who haven't already seen this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM>

Professor Lustig makes a compelling argument that too much fructose and lack
of fiber in our diets is the major contributing factor in the obesity
epidemic.

~~~
markbernard
So get your fibre from vegetables and limit fruit intake to at most 1 piece
per day or every 2 days.

